# Worried about my scan on the 20th...



## Googiepie

I have an autonomy scan on March 20th and I'm hoping two find out the gender. I am really hoping for a boy this time, we have two girls already. I am really worried that I am gonna cry and be so disappointed if it is another girl. I feel guilty for feeling this way, but I just can't help it. :cry: I have a feeling it might be another girl. I wanna be excited and happy about my scan, but I'm so anxious and nervous that I kind of dread it.


----------



## Jessicahide

Hello i am so sorry you are feeling like this xxx I wish i knew a clever thing to write down to make it better for you or rid you of guilt, but i don't x Just sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## kat132

Hi. I am going to be the same when i have my gender scan but that is not for a while. I have 2 boys and so want a girl this time. I have convinced myself its another boy to try and avoid disappointment.

I am going to get the gender on a piece of paper so i can open it in the car and i can cry in private. I wont be sad about having another boy, just sad i will never get my girl as this is our last. 

I hope you get what you want. X


----------



## Googiepie

I hope you do too!


----------

